# best cold weather gloves



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i'll start it out, in your opinion what are the best gloves for ice fishing, bowhunting etc....

I like the ice armor brand. Ice fishing i have the both the mittens and the gloves.

For bowhunting i like the regular gloves. just make sure you take them in at night. if you put them on cold they will stay that way.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

For cold weather bow-hunting I like to use choppers with the slit at the base of your fingers. Nothing works better then keeping your fingers together and when that time comes to shoot you don't have to sacrifice your sense of touch because of bulky gloves. I like the Arctic Shield ones to be exact.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have worn this combo in as cold as 20 or 30 below zero:

A thin pair of gloves as a baselayer. Over those I wear a pair of Whitewater Snowcamo Glommits with Thinsulate Ultra insulation in them. The funny thing is these gloves are not very thick, nor do I know how many grams of Thinsulate is in them. I can't imagine it is very much.

I got these glommits for 10 bucks at Mills Fleet Farm in Fargo. I like the glommit because if I have a coyote coming in I can just slip my fingers out for the shot.

I also cheat a little in that I put a hand warmer in each glove. I think the fact that these gloves are a little loose traps the air inside and keeps my hands warm. As was said before it also traps the heat from your other fingers in the mitt. I have never really had trouble with my hands getting cold in this combo...and they are very economical.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

if you are looking for gloves specificaly ICE ARMOR hands down use them ice fishing, waterfowl hunting, and coyote hunting...but leather choppers and other style mittens will keep your hands warmer than any glove


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

this year i went out bowhunting on the 2nd of december with temps dipping below zero. i wore my ice armour mittens and my hands were TOASTY. i forgot my little gloves to wear under them though. when i saw a nice doe come in i slipped off the mittens and drew my bow back. needless to say after about ten minutes of holding my bow at full draw i had to take a shot at a smaller one that presented the best shot. my bow hand was on fire. the metal on my riser was cold enough to give me frostbite on my thumb and skin between my pointer-finger and thumb. but as far as cold weather goes the ice armour gloves are the best. the only negative to them is that they are to warm if your going to do anything with them on. even when drilling holes my hands sweat and they are a SOB to get dry again.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a couple pair of chopper type mittens that have a separate trigger finger sewn in for when you want to shoot. Got them at a Swiss Army liquidation store for less than $5 a pair. They are nice.

:beer:


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

i agree with deerslayer80. when your hunting, you don't want anything too bulky, that just makes me angry when i can't grab things very well, but those skin tight ones suck because your fingers freeze off. if you get both it really works for bow hunting, goose/duck hunting, also coyote hunting for me. That's why those cut off really work good.


----------



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

I have to agree with the ice armour gloves. I have the gloves and mittens. Haven't worn the ittens much, but have had the gloves out fishing in -20 below weather and my hands were sweating.


----------



## mmhoium (Jun 16, 2009)

I bought a $20 pair of choppers, military surplus, online. M1965 trigger mitt. They are ugly as all get out but my hands have NEVER been cold in them. Leather outer, wool inner. Wouldn't trade them for any of the higher priced options out there.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

To keep the wind off is key. I've seen these gloves and wore a pair from a friend while snowshoeing and snowmobiling. They're very comfortable and aren't bulky. They're called Teton's from RU Outside. I found the Ice Armour gloves to be decent but they don't breath so after walking to the stand or around the fish house my hands got wet on the inside. These Teton's are the trick as they breath very well.

http://www.ruoutside.com/teton-glove.html


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

Norm70 said:


> i'll start it out, in your opinion what are the best gloves for ice fishing, bowhunting etc....
> 
> I like the ice armor brand. Ice fishing i have the both the mittens and the gloves.
> 
> For bowhunting i like the regular gloves. just make sure you take them in at night. if you put them on cold they will stay that way.


 I use the same for both, although I've not been ice fishing for a couple years.

I use Mittens, with wool inserts. and have also used 3/4 finger wool gloves inside those pair, as it leaves the tips of your fingers uncovered for fiddly things like hooks, shooting, releasing arrows, etc. If your still hunting or stalking, 99% of your time is waiting.

Buy a tough pair of Deer Hide Mitten shells, and treat them with a good leather conditioner / waterproof compound. I get them in local outdoors shops or outfitter stores. Then I find (mostly at local Flea Markets) hand made Wool Mittens and use those as inserts for the leather shells Rarely is the total cost over 25 bucks or so, and I'd but this setup against the 100 dollar deals all day long.

In extreme cold wether conditions ( 0 to -30 below ), I will use both the 3/4 finger and full wool mitten inserts, or two pair of full inserts.

By this method, you wont pay hundreds of dollars for a solid setup and will definately keep you hands / fingers warm. They are tough, long lasting, versitle and hold up well in very harsh enviroments.

The Linemen and Forest Service fellas in our parts all use this type of set up as well, and they spend 50%-60% of there time at work outside in very harsh conditions.


----------

